# Diagramas de Electro Harmonix



## Dano (Ene 21, 2008)

Aqui van:

http://sharebee.com/373969b4

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Ene 21, 2008)

Gracias por el aporte, saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 22, 2008)

Alguien me puede explicar como descargarlo?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ene 22, 2008)

Entras al link que mandé y entras donde dice "badongo", luego completas el codigo de seguridad.

Esperas la cuenta regresiva a menos que tengas cuenta premuim, luego de pasado el tiempo te aparece el botón "downlaod your file Here" haces clic en el y ya está listo para comenzar a bajar.

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda Dano, creo que la tecnología no se lleva mucho conmigo!

Saludos.


----------



## german128 (May 8, 2008)

Dano sos un capo, hace como un año estaba buscando el diagrama del holy grail y aca encima hay bocha. Realmente muchas gracias.
De paso no sabes si hay alguien que lo este haciendo. no se si se consigue el integrado.
Saludos.


----------

